# Collecting pollen in January?



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Most likely its not pollen but things like birdfeed dust.


----------



## ckannmacher (Oct 18, 2012)

hmm...That sounds like a better answer, but I don't have any bird feeders and fairly confident my neighbors don't have them either??


----------



## huddlebee (May 1, 2012)

I was in my yard today and yesterday. I'm in Central Tennessee. My bees are also bringing something back to their hives, mostly a light yellow color and some is a little darker. I'm not sure what it would be, nothing seems to be blooming here.


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Remember they will forage up to 3 miles away (usually less, though).


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi ckannmacher, I'm 5 miles from you over here in Casey. Mine were bringing in a little pollen today too. I have a few dandelions in sheltered areas and saw bees on them today. They not getting much but better than totally wasted trip I guess.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I have seen plenty of yellow and white pollen coming in south carolina, noticed dandalion and mustard in bloom, maybe which hazel too?


----------



## huddlebee (May 1, 2012)

Ah, found it, Mahonia ‘Winter Sun'. They were all over that thing in my neighbor's yard. The flowers are pale yellow, too.


----------



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

Witch Hazel, willows, and some of the other catkin bearing shrubs and trees produce pollen at cooler temperatures than most other trees. Some of these produce pollen when there is snow on the ground. I've seen pollen coming in in January these last few years when it has been warm.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Deadnettle and henbit have dark red to purple pollen, dandelion is bright orange, pine is yellow, don't know what the white is.

We have had henbit in bloom for a couple months, the bees were on it the Sunday before Xmas day and today (and surely yesterday, which was even nicer here).

I suspect they will be inside for the next few weeks, bit cold front on the way with freezing rain and general yuck.

Nice that they got to get out and do some collecting though.

Peter


----------



## Elite (Jul 12, 2012)

I have tons of Mahonia on my property. I currently own no bees. My property was buzzing with TONS of bees today on all the Mahonia I have here. I live in Alcoa, TN (outside of Knoxville) so that may be what some of you are seeing brought in.

Cheers,

Luke Newman


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Noticed a greyish/green pollen coming in on the 9th. One of the first plants to bloom around here,( southern Maryland) is Skunk cabbage) I've seen it produce various hues of pollen. Look in wet areas along creeks and southern exposures and I'd bet you can find it. It is a bulbous looking thing. Most of the ones I find are a deep ruby color. A hut with a ball of pollen in it. No leaves. Google search for better description.  I've seen them bring in bird feed dust as well. Looking for protein. 
Rick


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

my bees are bringing in a yellow pollen this week


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yea... same here.... lots of it. I understand it is mustard.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Southern exposure on houses can heat up the ground in front of it and the weeds will bloom. (They do at my house) Dandelion, mustards, chick weed, and mints. Multiply that by 1.5 miles in a populated area and that can be a good source for this time of year. 
Rick


----------



## Markwell (Jan 17, 2013)

Hehe quite an interesting discovery!


----------



## Jay Cook (May 9, 2012)

Here in Richmond Va. ,winter blooming camellias are a good source of early pollen.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like bird feeder dust got left in the ( )


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Don't forget about the juniper/cedars. They are putting off pollen this time of year also depending on your location. You can go to www.pollen.com and put your zipcode in and it will tell you what might be blooming in your area.


----------



## Grandpa Jim (Apr 20, 2007)

Snowdrops will bloom on those warm winter days and produce an orange to red pollen.


----------

